# wanting to egg share



## ababyplz (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all, i would love to egg share ! We can not afford to pay for full IVf and egg sharing would be the best option for us , we have thought long and hard for months now! But i say giving someone a gift then hopefoully i may get a gift of my own too we are with the CFL thanks for taking time to read this x

I am 25 & my BF is 30 we were told after having many of test i had to have a lap and dye i had alot of scar tissue and now they say i am more prone to eptopic pregnancy (we were gutted)  and told ivf would be the next step ! It's just so expensive i have a daughter from previous relationship she has just turned 9. i just hate the fact we cant get help from the nhs and i feel as if i am holding him back from having a child of his own and it devistaes me any feedback would be great thanx x
egg sharing is the way forward if we could help someone else as we know how hard it is longing for a baby


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi welcome! 

Egg sharing is fantastic, without it I wouldn't have had ivf, no way could we afford it. I like the fact that I've hopefully helped someone else out too. The only downsides are waiting to be matched, though no different to NHS waiting lists for those lucky enough to be eligible. And obviously giving away half your eggs reduces the amount of embryos you get but hopefully you'll respond well enough to get plenty for both you and your recipient. 

Have you applied for it yet? Is the cfl the one in Newcastle?


----------



## ababyplz (Dec 7, 2012)

no i haven't yet  yes its the center for life in newcastle thanks for your reply i will keep you up to date on how i get on x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

ababyplz sorry for late reply but despite my bad luck as can be seen from my signature i do not ever regret doing eggshare. Without it i would never have known that i can actually get pregnant as my NHS cycle was a BFN. Luckily my clinic are giving me another chance of ES as my eggs are good its just all been down to bad luck. Just had immune testing done yesterday and fingers crossed all is well so i can start again early next year. Goodluck dear.


----------

